# Torque Specs



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what the torque spec is for the upper and lower control arm ball joints?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Which car do you have? I think 40 foot pounds for most. The service manual for your car will tell you exactly. Matt


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 67 GTO. I found specs online for a 67 firebird. I think they are the same. I'm not sure. The 67 firebird calls for 70 ft lbs on the lower and 45 ft lbs on the upper. Can anyone confirm this? I'm in the middle of a front disk brake conversion and need torque specs for all of the brake system components. I guess I need to invest in a service manual from Ames Performance however I don't know if the service manual has everything I need. I also don't have time to wait on it to be shipped. I would like to complete the job today.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a tapered seat interference fit, so it needs to be tight. I've done a hundred of them (or more) and I go as tight as I can with a suitable wrench and install the cotter pin. Have never used a torque wrench on them and have never had a failure. I would estimate 50-70 foot pounds would be about perfect, and what I tighten them to, via my sense of 'feel'.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Getyourgoat said:


> Does anyone know what the torque spec is for the upper and lower control arm ball joints?


Upper 65 +/- 5
Lower 95 +/- 5


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, which manual are you extracting this from? I'm looking at my 67 Pontiac service manual, page 3-24, and it has different torque specifications for Tempest... 50 upper and 82 lower. As Geeteeoh guy points out, probably not going to have a failure with this technique, but I'm interested in what other torque specifications are potentially incorrect, as I will normally use them when available. Thanks for the help. Matt


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I too would like to know what manual that came from.


----------

